# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Tropical Chit Chat >  Tropical Tank

## Kirsty

I have just tested the temperature of my aquarium and its at 81 or 82 degrees, Im just wondering if this is ok to keep tropical fish in? as it says its ment to be around 80 degrees.

Thanks in advance!




(Wasnt sure if this was best place to post, soz)

----------


## Gary R

> I have just tested the temperature of my aquarium and its at 81 or 82 degrees, Im just wondering if this is ok to keep tropical fish in? as it says its ment to be around 80 degrees.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Wasnt sure if this was best place to post, soz)


You would be better to go around 78 / 80 Kirsty

----------


## Kirsty

Ive just been to the pet shop, (pets at home) and the manager said that our fish tank for tropical fish should be at 84 degrees, and that its normal.  

Im not so sure tho cos ive been looking about and it says 78 degrees.

----------


## Timo

84 degrees is quite high. The ideal range for a freshwater tank with most tropical fish is 77 to 83 degrees. This will make 95 percent of the fish out there very happy. For a saltwater tank, the range is 76 to 82 degrees. For the reef aquarium, slightly cooler at 76 to 78 degrees is best. If allowed a chance to acclimate, all these systems will tolerate higher temperatures. In fact, in summer months many South American, African and Asian fish, as well as most coral reef animals experience even higher temperatures in their natural habitats. What is harmful to these animals is the fluctuation in temperature.

If you normally set your heater for 77 degrees, and during the day the tank temperature rises to 88, then at night falls back to the 70s, this is what will kill fish. The sudden change in less than 24 hours is too stressful. In order to combat high temperatures, we have to keep in mind its not just the maximum range, but the change on the thermometer at all. 

In a nutshell it should be constant temp.

----------


## Kirsty

> 84 degrees is quite high. The ideal range for a freshwater tank with most tropical fish is 77 to 83 degrees. This will make 95 percent of the fish out there very happy. For a saltwater tank, the range is 76 to 82 degrees. For the reef aquarium, slightly cooler at 76 to 78 degrees is best. If allowed a chance to acclimate, all these systems will tolerate higher temperatures. In fact, in summer months many South American, African and Asian fish, as well as most coral reef animals experience even higher temperatures in their natural habitats. What is harmful to these animals is the fluctuation in temperature.
> 
> If you normally set your heater for 77 degrees, and during the day the tank temperature rises to 88, then at night falls back to the 70s, this is what will kill fish. The sudden change in less than 24 hours is too stressful. In order to combat high temperatures, we have to keep in mind its not just the maximum range, but the change on the thermometer at all. 
> 
> In a nutshell it should be constant temp.


Thanks, my tank is at 81, 82 at the highest. and thats the tempreture ive had 2 keep it at as my heater doesnt let me ajust it.  I dont want fish to die in the tank so if you still think thats the wrong tempreture then im thinking that i might take it back 2 the shop and get my money back and go2  jolleys or something.

----------


## Gary R

> Thanks, my tank is at 81, 82 at the highest. and thats the tempreture ive had 2 keep it at as my heater doesnt let me ajust it. I dont want fish to die in the tank so if you still think thats the wrong tempreture then im thinking that i might take it back 2 the shop and get my money back and go2 jolleys or something.


Morning Kirsty 

well if thats the lowest it will go (81/82) i would take it back.

Like Timo and me says you should be looking for around the 78 mark and if that heater as no settings on it for the 70s then its no good for you.....and if that fish shop sells fish i would not buy any off him at all if he's telling you to keep your tank at 84.

----------


## Kirsty

> Morning Kirsty 
> 
> well if thats the lowest it will go (81/82) i would take it back.
> 
> Like Timo and me says you should be looking for around the 78 mark and if that heater as no settings on it for the 70s then its no good for you.....and if that fish shop sells fish i would not buy any off him at all if he's telling you to keep your tank at 84.


We will go and  buy another heater that lets you change the tempreture and wont be going back to *Pets at home* again.

Or do you think 81 or 82 would be ok? 

A guy in another pet shop said he thinks 81 would be ok but if they got a disease it would be hard to treat in the water as it is a bit warm

Thanks for your help.

----------


## Gary R

> We will go and buy another heater that lets you change the tempreture and wont be going back to *Pets at home* again.
> 
> Or do you think 81 or 82 would be ok? 
> 
> A guy in another pet shop said he thinks 81 would be ok but if they got a disease it would be hard to treat in the water as it is a bit warm
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Well we are here to help you get the best out of this hobby, shops are there to get as much money as they can out of you, as you know its there living.

so i would say get yourself another heater that is meant for the job and you will have your fish looking better for it and lasting longer  :fishy:

----------


## Timo

Fish shops normaly know there stuff but some of these garden centres that have started selling fish employe kids that will tell you anything. 

They dont work in a garden centre for no reason and im sure there not marinie biologists!

----------


## Kirsty

> Fish shops normaly know there stuff but some of these garden centres that have started selling fish employe kids that will tell you anything. 
> 
> They dont work in a garden centre for no reason and im sure there not marinie biologists!


It was pets are us and it was the manager that said the heater is fine cos some of his staff have the same tank and heater.




***Also it wasnt a garden centre, all they sold was pet stuff. and pets.***

----------


## Timo

I think that manager cares more about sales than fishies health.

----------


## Kirsty

> I think that manager cares more about sales than fishies health.


Lol i said the manager said that the one i have is ok.  

 :roflmao2:

----------


## Timo

Yeah and he dont wont it cos he knows it dont work. Take it back and get one you can adjust.

----------

